# Squat in Olympia



## blackroze (Mar 22, 2015)

I've opened up a squat in East Side Olympia so if any of y'all are looking for a place to stay (Long term or just need a place to crash, I've got 2 extra rooms) or just wanna come chill or get involved or w/e shoot me a message and I'll let you know where it's at!

I'm hoping to hold onto this place for a long time and turn it into a small community center and use it as a staging point for projects involving squatting and homelessness (You know, our reach and education and all that good stuff).


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool. If I'm ever in Washington I'll hit you up.


----------



## squatterchad (Mar 22, 2015)

Thats very Good To know


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 23, 2015)

thanks for sharing man, best of luck with the project!


----------



## Sarah Wakes (Mar 24, 2015)

blackroze said:


> I've opened up a squat in East Side Olympia so if any of y'all are looking for a place to stay (Long term or just need a place to crash, I've got 2 extra rooms) or just wanna come chill or get involved or w/e shoot me a message and I'll let you know where it's at!
> 
> I'm hoping to hold onto this place for a long time and turn it into a small community center and use it as a staging point for projects involving squatting and homelessness (You know, our reach and education and all that good stuff).


Hey! Do you still have space in your squat? I'd like more information. I think I'd like to visit, maybe learn from you.


----------



## wombatt (Mar 24, 2015)

awesome possum! what kind of projects are you looking into starting more specificaly.


----------



## Brand0n (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this a thing?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 22, 2015)

i'm curious to know how this went, if at all.


----------

